

Skyscraper built in the Firefox inspector's 3D View - camerondaigle
http://shaneriley.com/firefox_skyscraper/

======
ctdonath
"Strange how much human progress and accomplishment comes from contemplation
of the irrelevant." - Scott Kim

------
egypturnash
This is wrong. So wrong. So, so, delightfully wrong.

 _upvote_

------
huskyr
That's a pretty nifty hack. Wish i thought of that before :)

Does anyone actually use the new 3D view in Firefox?

~~~
grayrest
I don't use 3D view but I've used Jesse Rudderman's topo bookmarklet[1], which
is conceptually very similar, for years. It's more useful in IE so you can see
what tag IE is failing to close but it's useful for getting a quick feel for
unfamiliar markup when doing Greasmonkey hacks and the like.

[1] <https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/webdevel.html>

------
piyush_soni
Ha ha .. Geeks and their works. :). I have used 3d view a few times in the
past for simple web pages, but as a CAD programmer I'm quite impressed with
the rendering performance with this building you just created.

------
hammock
Using FF 16 on XP... I don't have a 3d button in my Inspector? Anyone know how
to get one?

~~~
kibwen
Also using XP here. Make sure you're on the right bar (Firefox has way too
many disparate developer tools). It's Ctrl+Shift+I to bring up the Inspector.
There should be a button labeled "3D View" on the far right, next to "Style".
I don't _think_ it requires any sort of hardware acceleration, the computer
I'm on right now isn't exactly recent...

~~~
bduerst
If it's not there, you have to enable WebGL in the about:config.

Type about:config into the browser bar.

Right click and add a new boolean:

webgl.enabled_for_all_sites

Set to true, restart firefox, and load the site again. Press ctrl+shift+I, and
you should see the 3D button in the lower right corner.

------
jaredcwhite
That is sick.

In a totally good way, of course.

------
reustle
Anyone want to post a screenshot for us mobile readers?

~~~
Derbasti
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98854/Screen%20Shot%202012-10-11%20...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98854/Screen%20Shot%202012-10-11%20at%2021.43.23.png)

It's a skyscraper built with the 3D DOM view in Firefox.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
This is fun and all...

but you could just, you know, use 3D transforms, like this:

<http://ajf.me/demos/200blocks/>

------
adam_lowe
Good stuff. Always pushing the envelope Mr. Riley.

------
tsahyt
Nice and incredibly pointless. Must be art then.

------
0x006A
Anyone up to create a 3d shooter game in it.

~~~
igul222
Hi, developer of DOM from HackNY here ( <http://bit.ly/SPxLRx> ; we turn
webpage DOMs into 3D shooter games). We're working on it :)

------
sheldor
Hidden art in the browser.

Excellent job.

------
marknutter
I knew it was only a matter of time before someone did exactly this.

------
layer09
Minecraft... with DOMS...

------
ragsagar
that's cool.

------
chenster
Clever, but not too impressive. It's more like building 3D models using only
Lego blocks. It can't have circle, triangle or anythig other shapes.

